

Incredible close-ups of spiders and flys  - flippyhead
http://www.flickr.com/photos/opoterser/

======
davidedicillo
It's interesting how spiders that many consider terrifying, look almost cute
and comical in pictures like this
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/opoterser/2914038202/>

It actually reminds me of Monster Inc.

------
flippyhead
I know, right

